# Elkhorn MB - any owners (past or present) here?



## barto (Sep 28, 2021)

I've been offered a 3-bedroom unit with Elkhorn in Manitoba (for free), but don't know much about it. I know a *little* about the Elkhorns in Canmore, and that's where we would tend to go as we already own timeshare weeks in Banff and love Canmore and the area.

Many questions, but I suppose the first would be: "Is there some kind of reciprocal deal between the Elkhorn in Manitoba and the ones in Canmore?" Like an internal exchange or something? I don't see us using the Manitoba one but if there's an internal exchange with Canmore then my interest level rises... hard to find info out there!

Appreciate any thoughts/experiences/advice...


----------

